# Airfare for July 2013



## zora (Oct 24, 2012)

We are planning to spend two weeks in Paris and London during the dog days of next summer, July/August, 2013.  I haven't been to Europe in about 20 years and we want to take the teenagers.  Right now the airfare is horrible.  
What month is a good time to buy our airfare?  Also, because we live in Honolulu is it better/cheaper to buy r/t tickets to the west coast/east coast and then buy a separate set of tickets to Europe or to just get r/t tickets from Honolulu ?
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 24, 2012)

zora said:


> We are planning to spend two weeks in Paris and London during the dog days of next summer, July/August, 2013.  I haven't been to Europe in about 20 years and we want to take the teenagers.  Right now the airfare is horrible.
> What month is a good time to buy our airfare?  Also, because we live in Honolulu is it better/cheaper to buy r/t tickets to the west coast/east coast and then buy a separate set of tickets to Europe or to just get r/t tickets from Honolulu ?
> Any information would be appreciated.



I would price it both ways.  Sometimes there are quirks in pricing.

You might also want to look at LCC's like Condor and Icelandair, also legacy airline that is trying to be an LCC Aer Lingus.  Also quasi-LCC Air Berlin (now a One World member where you can earn AA miles) bought German LCC LTU a couple of years ago and has been offering TATL flights at good prices.

I got good prices for a personal TATL trip this past summer on AA fairly close in, but sometimes it is hard to predict pricing.  I was surprised and pleased at how cheap the fare was.

Also keep an eye on the Milage Run board at www.flyertalk.com where good prices that members find get posted.  Most are airline sales, but some are mistake fares that you need to jump on before an airline pulls them.


----------



## zora (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you.  I will check the websites for these airlines.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 25, 2012)

There used to be and still may be a place on Farecompare.com that showed the past fares over time for any route. Even if it is gone, the site is a good one for fare hunting

I don't have the link but you might poke around on the site and see if you can find it. Since a sale may pop up at anytime, the values on the chart are not absolute but it could give you an idea about times when sales happened in the past as well as the level of prices in summer compared to previous years.

Sorry I can't give you the link but if I run across it in my rambles through the web, I will repost.

Cheers


----------



## zora (Oct 29, 2012)

X3 skier, thank you.  I found the link and have started monitoring the flights.  From what I read on flyer talk it sounds like the fares won't go down until 1to 2 months before departure.  Except if there's a glitch.  So I'll just have to keep an eye on it.  Thx again.


----------

